# Baitcaster Reel Help



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a new reel, I purchased a rod on clearance at BPS too good to pass up. 
Now I need a reel and have no idea what I'm looking for. Never used one before so I would like a nice grow in type reel to start out with. 
Any ideas?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Some info. on the rod would be helpful.....


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would go with the Bass Pro Qualifier. It's a good and affordable reel and right now its on sale for $79.97. I've had mine for close to 2 years now and really like it. They also come right or left handed. You can also buy some 10, 12, or 14lb Trilene 660 spool for $5. Since baitcasters are meant for heavier lures I wouldnt go with line under 10lb test.


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

My apologies. The rod is a graphite 6 foot medium action rod. 
(6-12lb line).


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Depends alot on how much money you want to spend. In my opinion, I think the Abu Garcia Revo line of reels are hard to beat.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Another consideration is how the reel fits your hand. Go to BPS or Cabelas and try the different kinds of reel shapes available. The price of the reel that fits best will generally reflect the quality of the reel and its features...


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Try to find one with a flippin switch,excellent for vertical jiggin, you will be glad you did


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Kubota Joe said:


> My apologies. The rod is a graphite 6 foot medium action rod.
> (6-12lb line).


Before you get to much money tied up in the combo
What are you planning to use the rod and reel for

I myself see it as very limted use
Unless your 5' tall or plan on vert. jigging with it


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Kubota Joe said:


> I'm looking for a new reel, I purchased a rod on clearance at BPS too good to pass up.
> Now I need a reel and have no idea what I'm looking for. Never used one before so I would like a nice grow in type reel to start out with.
> Any ideas?


Baitcasting is an art. The better the reel, the easier to learn the art. I started fishing just a few years ago. When I decided to try baitcasting I bought a couple $40-$50 dollar reels. Birdsnest is the result of overtravel of the spool. These can be very difficult to untangle. Typically I have to "cut" mine out. I upgraded to a BPS Johnny Morris reel I had my eye on for a couple of years (about $75) and still got birdsnest. I finally bought 3 Diawa 153HSTA reels on close out ($179 on sale for about $119). These are wonderful with Flourocarbon line. Braid can still be a little tricky for me.

All the above is meant to say; 
1. Get a last years expensive model on sale
2. Diawa, Abu Garcia, Shimano, all make solidly good reels in the $150 range. Then find it on sale for around $100. 
3. Buy the best reel you can afford - as this will help you learn the art of baitcasting quicker. Adjustable dials help in controlling spool overtravel - thus fewer birdsnest.
4. 12# Flouro casts very well on a good baitcaster with the magnets set up right.

Good luck.

eta - here is a link to a review of the Diawa 153HSTA reel. Although this reel is not made anymore, the article will give you some insight into the kinds of things that matter and how those items work. http://www.tackletour.com/reviewdaiwaadvantage153hsta.html


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks Flash.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Go to youtube and do a search on fishing reel birdnest or fishing reel backlash. There is a very clever fix demonstrated by quite a few people. You might have to watch a few of them (because there are many)Skeptical at first I weent in the basement and purposely birdnested one of my baitcasters. It actually worked. I've gotten pretty good at casting, but the wind still gives me a hard time.

Here's a couple, the first one is easier to understand the guy.

http://youtu.be/TDI5kwR5zjc

http://youtu.be/0meQkt1cee4


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

superflysnuka said:


> Depends alot on how much money you want to spend. In my opinion, I think the Abu Garcia Revo line of reels are hard to beat.


This is where my money would be/is. I have been using Abu Garcia for years and have never been disappointed. Last year I got a good deal on an Orra SX and am impressed considering it was sub $100. You would be hard pressed to differentiate it from a reel that was 3 times the cost. AG also sells replacement parts. The level wind worm gear went bad on my 5600 C4(10 years of use) and had no problem getting a replacement.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

orra SX is a great reel for the money. i have several Revo SXs and a few orras which are substantially less $$ and just a bit heavier.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I use quantum reels and love them. Any of the PT series are good. Start at around $100. I use anything from 8 pound fluorocarbon to 65 pound braid on these reels. If you start with a cheap reel and learn to cast it well, you will be able to cast anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dead short said:


> Go to youtube and do a search on fishing reel birdnest or fishing reel backlash. There is a very clever fix demonstrated by quite a few people. You might have to watch a few of them (because there are many)Skeptical at first I weent in the basement and purposely birdnested one of my baitcasters. It actually worked. I've gotten pretty good at casting, but the wind still gives me a hard time.
> 
> Here's a couple, the first one is easier to understand the guy.
> 
> ...



If I can cast one the dark, anybody can cast one....
:lol: :lol:


----------

